# Can someone tell me a suitable amp please?



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello everyone i have two 8" subs, two 5" mids, and two 2" tweeters. (specs bellow) can someone please tell me of a specific amp or what i need to look for in an amp, to be able to power all these speakers. my budget is $100 give or take. the subs will be in an L ported custom made box, the others will be in another "bookcase style" box and will be put in my bedroom. i would also enough power play them as loud as they can without destroying them, so i will need optimum power. i have no background on this matter so any info would be great! Lastly, is there anything else i'm going to need besides an amp to power my speakers?


(Specs)
Subwoofers: 8" Zebra Woofers (x2)
8" paper cone
1.25" voice coil
20 oz. 
150 watts max (each)
8 Ohm impendence

mid range speakers (x2):
5.25" Dual Cone Car Speakers
Max Power: 60 Watts
Rated Power: 30 Watts
Paper Cone
Electroplated Dome Mid Range
Impedance: 4 Ohms Sensitivity
Frequency Response: 150 Hz - 12 kHz

Tweeters 2" (x2):
20 Watts RMS / 60 Watts peak power (each tweeter)
4 Ohm impedance
Frequency response: 150 Hz - 12kHz

NOTErefferably i need the amp to be available on ebay, and as these speakers are no name brand. so i DO NOT need the most expensive amp, if possible i would like the most basic, least cost amp. thanks!


----------



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

Look up Steve Mantz ad Zed Audio -- he often has refurbished amps for great prices. The last list I got from him, he had several ZED designed Boss amps for under $100.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.bcae1.com/


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

Silly me...I assumed you were asking about an amp for mobile audio. Re-reading your post, it sounds like you're asking for a home audio amp...which are you asking about?

If you want an amp for your car, see my previous post. If a home amp...well, you'll get better advice from a home audio forum, but maybe you can find a used, older Denon in your price range.


----------



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

Well these speakers are all car audio speakers, i would assume they need a car audio amp? but if i can use a home audio amp that would be great too, basically i have not clue what i need. i just want to know what i will need to power these speakers to use for a sound system in my room for an ipod. and i need help


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

If you use a car amp, you'll need to power it via an AC to DC converter with suitable amperage to handle the load. If you use a 120W amp, that means you'll need a converter that will do 12V at 10A. If this isn't familiar to you, just use a home amp/receiver.

Most home amps/receivers are built for 8 ohm loads per channel, and most car speakers are 4 ohm. When you build your bookshelf cabinets, wire the tweeter and the mid in series and you have an 8 ohm load. Since you have two subs, wire those in series.

If you don't know how to do this, follow the link 60ndown gave you in this thread and read everything. Hell...even if you do know how to do this, follow that link and read everything. Perry put together a great resource that everyone should read.


----------



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

Alright well i think i will use the car amp and a AC DC converter, do you know of any amps you could recommend to me? or maybe tell me of what i will need to look for in an amp to use with my setup?


----------



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

Can someone please help me? i need to know what kind of amp to get.

How many watts?
How many channels?
How many watts RMS?
Voltage?

i need to know what i need to look for in an amp, someone please shed some light on this.


----------



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

Trunk Ballin said:


> Can someone please help me? i need to know what kind of amp to get.
> 
> How many watts?
> How many channels?
> ...



Can someone please tell me what i need to look for?


----------



## Rocketjones (Oct 23, 2008)

Get a 100wattsx4channel amplifier.


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

Better make sure you can get an AC to DC converter capable of 30A output before you get set on buying a car amp. Honestly, I don't see how you'll pull it off for $100.

You're better off using a home audio receiver/amplifier. Save up for a plate amp for your subs -- check out partsexpress for sale items.


----------

